# A rosewood Feihu fork，do you know the name "Feihu"?



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

As below pictures you see,this shape of slingshot is called "Feihu fork"in China，which is named in honor of the great shooter Mr. Deng feihu 邓飞虎. （well，飞虎-Feihu in Chinese means Flying Tiger）Mr.Deng has a great honor in China.He practiced slingshot shooting for more than 20 years, keeping the world record in continuous precision slingshot shooting.Under the influence of "slingshot King", more and more Chinese guys play slingshot. Here the reality show of Deng feihu-- http://www.toutiao.com/a6325367923470041346/













  








IMG 20160821 190511




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 190511 2




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 190544




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 190556




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 190556 2




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 190604 1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 190610 1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 190614 1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 190825




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA









  








IMG 20160821 191158 2




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA










  








IMG 20160821 191158




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Sep 23, 2016




Rosewood Feihu fork，by GZK-CHINA


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow! Cool guy 

Thanks for sharing this. I didn't know about any of this. And now I understand how you put bands on the other slingshot you just put up


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cool

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love to watch people shoot. This guy has definitely mastered it! Awesome slingshot, awesome shooting!


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the shape. There's an ergonomic one on eBay, which I lust over. How do you attach the bands?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Steve32 said:


> I love the shape. There's an ergonomic one on eBay, which I lust over. How do you attach the bands?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thank you for your approval.I have made a video to show the bands attaching --http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTA4NzQ5MTM2.html?from=y1.7-2 Sorry for no English translation, however, you should be able to understand~Regards.GZK


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Dankung and That TSC kid on YouTube show over the top but your way does Make more sense Thanks!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very good tutorial


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

What's the band life like with them zip ties?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

SlingshotBill said:


> What's the band life like with them zip ties?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


My bands size 16-12 250 mm，average life span 300+.GZK


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That Mr.Deng is an awesome shooter!


----------

